# GERD attack symptoms



## enigma1981 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all, new to this forum, but have been a member of stresscenter forum for years due to anxiety caused by my gerd. During my attacks the best feeling I can describe is that it feels like I'm "dying" or on the verge of a heart attack. From what I read here, that's a pretty common feeling. One strange symptom I've been having lately is this regurgitation/burping up of a foamy, frothy liquid. There isn't really a taste to it but its kind of gross. Any idea what this is from?


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

This is acid reflux from your stomach, drink plenty of water!


----------

